# MPPE support in pptpd

## runt

I am trying to set up a vpn server using pptpd, and I want MPPE support (the encryption scheme that Windows uses for VPN connections).  I cannot find the patches for the 2.4.20 kernel, does anyone know where they are?  Also, has anyone gotten this to work properly?

----------

## lunatc

Recently I had a working pptpd server running, patching my 2.4.19 gentoo kernel with http://public.planetmirror.com/pub/mppe/linux-2.4.19-openssl-0.9.6b-mppe.patch.gz

I was able to connect to this server from a win2k workstation connected to a LAN with a gentoo linux box acting as a firewall (I had to open port 1723 and also protocol 47).

But recently I upgraded my kernel to the new linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r5 kernel and I noticed it seems to include this patch yet. I haven't tried yet with the new kernel so I'm just guessing.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Regards

----------

## runt

Ok, I can't download the file you linked to.  :Sad: 

----------

## Genone

If you use gentoo-sources-2.4.20 the patch is already in there I think. At least I saw a file with mppe in its name in the patchlist when I tried to find out why the kernel didn't want to boot on my laptop with framebuffer (I still don't know   :Crying or Very sad:  )

----------

## runt

 *Genone wrote:*   

> If you use gentoo-sources-2.4.20 the patch is already in there I think. At least I saw a file with mppe in its name in the patchlist when I tried to find out why the kernel didn't want to boot on my laptop with framebuffer (I still don't know   )

 

There is no option for MPPE support in the 2.4.20 r5 gentoo sources.  At least not that I can see.

----------

## lunatc

 *runt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> There is no option for MPPE support in the 2.4.20 r5 gentoo sources.  At least not that I can see.

 

IIRC there is no "mppe enable" option in the kernel [menu|x]config. ( :Surprised:  ) It's simply included in the patched kernel.  (At least this was true on my 2.4.19 mppe-patched kernel) .

----------

## runt

 *lunatc wrote:*   

>  *runt wrote:*   
> 
> There is no option for MPPE support in the 2.4.20 r5 gentoo sources.  At least not that I can see. 
> 
> IIRC there is no "mppe enable" option in the kernel [menu|x]config. ( ) It's simply included in the patched kernel.  (At least this was true on my 2.4.19 mppe-patched kernel) .

 

In that case, how do you make sure that its enabled?

----------

## lunatc

 *runt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In that case, how do you make sure that its enabled?

 

I know there is mppe support in my kernel because I can "modprobe ppp_mppe" without "complaints", as there is a ppp_mppe module in my module's dir after the "make modules_install" command: 

(Note: I have 3 kernels installed as you can see  :Wink:  )

root@tonilnx root # find /lib/modules/ | grep ppp

/lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/net/ppp_synctty.o

/lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/net/ppp_generic.o

/lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/net/ppp_deflate.o

/lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/net/ppp_async.o

/lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/net/ppp_mppe.o

/lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/net/pppoe.o

/lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/net/pppox.o

/lib/modules/2.4.20-ck6/kernel/net/atm/pppoatm.o

/lib/modules/2.4.20-ck6/kernel/drivers/net/ppp_synctty.o

/lib/modules/2.4.20-ck6/kernel/drivers/net/ppp_generic.o

/lib/modules/2.4.20-ck6/kernel/drivers/net/ppp_deflate.o

/lib/modules/2.4.20-ck6/kernel/drivers/net/ppp_async.o

/lib/modules/2.4.20-ck6/kernel/drivers/net/ppp_mppe.o

/lib/modules/2.4.20-ck6/kernel/drivers/net/pppoe.o

/lib/modules/2.4.20-ck6/kernel/drivers/net/pppox.o

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/net/atm/pppoatm.o

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/net/ppp_synctty.o

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/net/ppp_generic.o

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/net/ppp_deflate.o

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/net/ppp_async.o

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/net/ppp_mppe.o

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/net/pppoe.o

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/net/pppox.o

The 2.4.19 kernel was the only I had to patch   :Cool: 

Regards

----------

## runt

 *lunatc wrote:*   

>  *runt wrote:*   
> 
> In that case, how do you make sure that its enabled? 
> 
> I know there is mppe support in my kernel because I can "modprobe ppp_mppe" without "complaints", as there is a ppp_mppe module in my module's dir after the "make modules_install" command: 
> ...

 

I am going to rebuild my 2.4.20-r5 kernel again since I do not have ppp_mppe.o at all.  Could you post your kernel config for 2.4.20-r5 so I can compare it to mine?

<edit>

My .config file

```
#

# Automatically generated by make menuconfig: don't edit

#

CONFIG_X86=y

# CONFIG_SBUS is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

CONFIG_KMOD=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_LOLAT=y

# CONFIG_LOLAT_SYSCTL is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

CONFIG_M586MMX31=y

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPPRO31 is not set

# CONFIG_M68631 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII31 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM431 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6231 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK731 is not set

# CONFIG_MXP31 is not set

# CONFIG_MMP31 is not set

# CONFIG_MELAN is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

# CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK is not set

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=5

CONFIG_X86_USE_STRING_486=y

CONFIG_X86_ALIGNMENT_16=y

CONFIG_X86_HAS_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_PPRO_FENCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

CONFIG_MICROCODE=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM is not set

CONFIG_1GB=y

# CONFIG_2GB is not set

# CONFIG_3GB is not set

# CONFIG_05GB is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

# CONFIG_MULTIQUAD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_TSC_DISABLE is not set

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DEC_LOCK=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_HZ=200

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

# CONFIG_EISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_KCORE_ELF is not set

CONFIG_KCORE_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

# CONFIG_SYSTRACE is not set

# CONFIG_PM is not set

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# ACPI Support

#

# CONFIG_ACPI is not set

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_CML1=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_AMIGA is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_MFC3 is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_ATARI is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_GSC is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_SUNBPP is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_OTHER is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

#

# Plug and Play configuration

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_ISAPNP=y

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XD=m

CONFIG_PARIDE=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PARPORT=y

CONFIG_PARIDE_PD=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PCD=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PF=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PT=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PG=m

# CONFIG_PARIDE_ATEN is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE_BPCK is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE_BPCK6 is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE_COMM is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE_DSTR is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE_FIT2 is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE_FIT3 is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE_EPAT is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE_EPIA is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE_FRIQ is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE_FRPW is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE_KBIC is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE_KTTI is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE_ON20 is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE_ON26 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_CISS_SCSI_TAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_STATS=y

#

# Enterprise Volume Management System

#

# CONFIG_EVMS is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_LOCAL_DEV_MGR is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_DOS_SEGMENT_MGR is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_GPT_SEGMENT_MGR is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_SNAPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_DRIVELINK is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_BBR is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_LVM is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_MD is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_MD_LINEAR is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_MD_RAID0 is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_MD_RAID1 is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_MD_RAID5 is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_AIX is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_OS2 is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD is not set

# CONFIG_MD_LINEAR is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID0 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID1 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID5 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LVM is not set

#

# Cryptography support (CryptoAPI)

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO=m

CONFIG_CIPHERS=y

CONFIG_CIPHER_AES=m

CONFIG_CIPHER_MARS=m

CONFIG_CIPHER_RC6=m

CONFIG_CIPHER_SERPENT=m

CONFIG_CIPHER_TWOFISH=m

CONFIG_CIPHER_3DES=m

CONFIG_CIPHER_BLOWFISH=m

CONFIG_CIPHER_CAST5=m

CONFIG_CIPHER_GOST=m

CONFIG_CIPHER_IDEA=m

CONFIG_CIPHER_RC5=m

CONFIG_CIPHER_NULL=m

CONFIG_CIPHER_DES=m

CONFIG_CIPHER_DFC=m

CONFIG_CIPHER_BLOWFISH_OLD=m

CONFIG_DIGESTS=y

CONFIG_DIGEST_MD5=m

CONFIG_DIGEST_SHA1=m

CONFIG_DIGEST_RIPEMD160=m

CONFIG_DIGEST_SHA256=m

CONFIG_DIGEST_SHA384=m

CONFIG_DIGEST_SHA512=m

CONFIG_CRYPTODEV=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTOLOOP_ATOMIC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTOLOOP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

# CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

# CONFIG_FILTER is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ECN is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_KHTTPD is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

CONFIG_IPX=m

CONFIG_IPX_INTERN=y

CONFIG_ATALK=m

#

# Appletalk devices

#

CONFIG_DEV_APPLETALK=y

CONFIG_LTPC=m

CONFIG_COPS=m

CONFIG_COPS_DAYNA=y

CONFIG_COPS_TANGENT=y

CONFIG_IPDDP=m

CONFIG_IPDDP_ENCAP=y

CONFIG_IPDDP_DECAP=y

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_LLC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FASTROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_HW_FLOWCONTROL is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

CONFIG_NET_SCHED=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_CBQ=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_HTB=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_CSZ=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_PRIO=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_RED=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_SFQ=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_TEQL=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_TBF=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_GRED=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_DSMARK=m

CONFIG_NET_QOS=y

CONFIG_NET_ESTIMATOR=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_TCINDEX=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE4=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_FW=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_U32=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP6=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_POLICE=y

#

# Network testing

#

CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN=m

CONFIG_IPSEC=m

CONFIG_IPSEC_IPIP=y

CONFIG_IPSEC_AH=y

CONFIG_IPSEC_AUTH_HMAC_MD5=y

CONFIG_IPSEC_AUTH_HMAC_SHA1=y

CONFIG_IPSEC_ESP=y

CONFIG_IPSEC_ENC_3DES=y

CONFIG_IPSEC_ALG=y

CONFIG_IPSEC_ALG_MD5=m

CONFIG_IPSEC_ALG_SHA1=m

CONFIG_IPSEC_ALG_SHA2=m

CONFIG_IPSEC_ALG_3DES=m

CONFIG_IPSEC_ALG_AES=m

CONFIG_IPSEC_ALG_BLOWFISH=m

CONFIG_IPSEC_ALG_TWOFISH=m

CONFIG_IPSEC_ALG_SERPENT=m

CONFIG_IPSEC_ALG_CAST=m

CONFIG_IPSEC_ALG_NULL=m

CONFIG_IPSEC_ALG_CRYPTOAPI=m

CONFIG_IPSEC_ALG_NON_LIBRE=y

CONFIG_IPSEC_IPCOMP=y

CONFIG_IPSEC_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_IPSEC_NAT_TRAVERSAL=y

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE_IXJ is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE_IXJ_PCMCIA is not set

#

# ATA/IDE/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

#

# IDE, ATA and ATAPI Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_STROKE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_VENDOR is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_FUJITSU is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_MAXTOR is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_QUANTUM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_SEAGATE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_WD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COMMERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TIVO is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=m

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ISAPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_WIP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_TIMEOUT is not set

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_NEW_DRIVE_LISTINGS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ADMA=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_AEC62XX_TUNING is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_WDC_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD680 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_HPT34X_AUTODMA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

CONFIG_PIIX_TUNING=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX is not set

# CONFIG_PDC202XX_BURST is not set

# CONFIG_PDC202XX_FORCE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_CHIPSETS is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

# CONFIG_DMA_NONPCI is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_MODES=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID_PDC=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID_HPT=m

#

# SCSI support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_SD_EXTRA_DEVS=40

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST=m

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

CONFIG_SR_EXTRA_DEVS=2

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=m

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_7000FASST is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA152X is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1542 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1740 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IN2000 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AM53C974 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_MEGARAID=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CPQFCTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DTC3280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_DMA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C406A is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C7xx is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX=y

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_DEFAULT_TAGS=4

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_MAX_TAGS=32

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_SYNC=20

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_PROFILE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_IOMAPPED is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_PQS_PDS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_SYMBIOS_COMPAT is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PAS16 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PCI2000 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PCI2220I is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PSI240I is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_ISP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SEAGATE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SIM710 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C416 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x_TRMS1040 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_T128 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ULTRASTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_BOOT is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_ISENSE is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_CTL is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_LAN is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394 is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_BLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_LAN is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_SCSI is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_PROC is not set

#

# Network device support

#

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_ETHERTAP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

# CONFIG_SUNLANCE is not set

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNBMAC is not set

# CONFIG_SUNQE is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

# CONFIG_LANCE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RACAL is not set

# CONFIG_AT1700 is not set

# CONFIG_DEPCA is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ISA is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_AC3200 is not set

# CONFIG_APRICOT is not set

# CONFIG_NET_BCM4400 is not set

# CONFIG_CS89x0 is not set

CONFIG_TULIP=m

# CONFIG_TULIP_MWI is not set

# CONFIG_TULIP_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_DE4X5 is not set

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

# CONFIG_DM9102 is not set

CONFIG_EEPRO100=y

# CONFIG_E100 is not set

# CONFIG_LNE390 is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_NE3210 is not set

# CONFIG_ES3210 is not set

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_8129 is not set

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

# CONFIG_TC35815 is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_WINBOND_840 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POCKET is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_MYRI_SBUS is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_BROADCOM is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

CONFIG_PLIP=m

CONFIG_PPP=m

CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK=y

# CONFIG_PPP_FILTER is not set

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

CONFIG_PPPOE=m

CONFIG_SLIP=m

CONFIG_SLIP_COMPRESSED=y

CONFIG_SLIP_SMART=y

CONFIG_SLIP_MODE_SLIP6=y

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

# CONFIG_NET_RADIO is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_RCPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

#

# Amateur Radio support

#

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

#

# IrDA (infrared) support

#

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Old CD-ROM drivers (not SCSI, not IDE)

#

# CONFIG_CD_NO_IDESCSI is not set

#

# Input core support

#

# CONFIG_INPUT is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

# CONFIG_ECC is not set

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_EXTENDED is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_PRINTER=m

CONFIG_LP_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_PPDEV is not set

#

# I2C support

#

# CONFIG_I2C is not set

#

# Mice

#

# CONFIG_BUSMOUSE is not set

CONFIG_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_PSMOUSE=y

# CONFIG_82C710_MOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_PC110_PAD is not set

# CONFIG_MK712_MOUSE is not set

#

# Joysticks

#

# CONFIG_INPUT_GAMEPORT is not set

# CONFIG_QIC02_TAPE is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_AMD_RNG is not set

# CONFIG_INTEL_RNG is not set

# CONFIG_AMD_PM768 is not set

CONFIG_NVRAM=y

# CONFIG_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

# CONFIG_FTAPE is not set

# CONFIG_AGP is not set

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO=y

# CONFIG_SUPERMOUNT is not set

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS_RW is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR_SHARING=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR_USER=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR_TRUSTED=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_UMSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_STATISTICS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m

CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_CONFIG=m

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_RW is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR_SHARING=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR_USER=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR_TRUSTED=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

CONFIG_UDF_FS=m

# CONFIG_UDF_RW is not set

CONFIG_UFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_UFS_FS_WRITE is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_CODA_FS=y

CONFIG_INTERMEZZO_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

CONFIG_NFS_ACL=y

# CONFIG_ROOT_NFS is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

CONFIG_NFSD_ACL=y

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_SMB_FS=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_REMOTE="cp437"

CONFIG_NCP_FS=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_PACKET_SIGNING=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_IOCTL_LOCKING=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_STRONG=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_NFS_NS=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_OS2_NS=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_SMALLDOS=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_NLS=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_EXTRAS=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=y

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

#

# Partition Types

#

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION_ICS=y

CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION_ADFS=y

CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION_POWERTEC=y

CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION_RISCIX=y

CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL=y

CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION=y

CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL=y

CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_LDM_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_UTF8 is not set

CONFIG_IMON=y

CONFIG_EXECOUNT=y

#

# Console drivers

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT is not set

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

#

# Frame-buffer support

#

# CONFIG_FB is not set

#

# Sound

#

# CONFIG_SOUND is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LONG_TIMEOUT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_ALT=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PRINTER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HID is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DC2XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SCANNER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CDCETHER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBDNET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TIGL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BRLVGER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

#

# Bluetooth support

#

# CONFIG_BLUEZ is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_QSORT=y

#

# Grsecurity

#

# CONFIG_GRKERNSEC is not set

```

----------

## lunatc

Here is: 

```

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_LOLAT=y

CONFIG_LOLAT_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_MK7=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_HAS_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_3DNOW=y

CONFIG_X86_PGE=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_F00F_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_1GB=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_IOAPIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DEC_LOCK=y

CONFIG_HZ=200

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA=m

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI=m

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ=m

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_IBM=m

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_KCORE_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_APM=m

CONFIG_APM_DO_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_PARPORT=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_CML1=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_PCMCIA=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_OTHER=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_ISAPNP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=m

CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA=m

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_BLK_STATS=y

CONFIG_EVMS=m

CONFIG_EVMS_LOCAL_DEV_MGR=m

CONFIG_EVMS_DOS_SEGMENT_MGR=m

CONFIG_EVMS_GPT_SEGMENT_MGR=m

CONFIG_EVMS_SNAPSHOT=m

CONFIG_EVMS_DRIVELINK=m

CONFIG_EVMS_LVM=m

CONFIG_EVMS_MD=m

CONFIG_EVMS_MD_LINEAR=m

CONFIG_EVMS_MD_RAID0=m

CONFIG_EVMS_MD_RAID1=m

CONFIG_EVMS_MD_RAID5=m

CONFIG_EVMS_INFO_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=m

CONFIG_MD_LINEAR=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID0=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID1=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID5=m

CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LVM=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO=m

CONFIG_CIPHERS=y

CONFIG_CIPHER_AES=m

CONFIG_CIPHER_MARS=m

CONFIG_CIPHER_RC6=m

CONFIG_CIPHER_SERPENT=m

CONFIG_CIPHER_TWOFISH=m

CONFIG_CIPHER_3DES=m

CONFIG_CIPHER_BLOWFISH=m

CONFIG_CIPHER_CAST5=m

CONFIG_CIPHER_GOST=m

CONFIG_CIPHER_IDEA=m

CONFIG_CIPHER_RC5=m

CONFIG_CIPHER_NULL=m

CONFIG_DIGESTS=y

CONFIG_DIGEST_MD5=m

CONFIG_DIGEST_SHA1=m

CONFIG_DIGEST_RIPEMD160=m

CONFIG_DIGEST_SHA256=m

CONFIG_DIGEST_SHA384=m

CONFIG_DIGEST_SHA512=m

CONFIG_CRYPTODEV=y

CONFIG_CRYPTOLOOP=m

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

CONFIG_FILTER=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_FWMARK=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_NAT=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_VERBOSE=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_LARGE_TABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_BOOTP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_RARP=y

CONFIG_NET_IPIP=m

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE=m

CONFIG_IP_MROUTE=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V1=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V2=y

CONFIG_ARPD=y

CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_AMANDA=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TFTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TALK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_RSH=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_H323=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_EGG=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IRC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_QUAKE3=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_CT_PROTO_GRE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_PPTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MMS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_CUSEEME=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RPC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LIMIT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_QUOTA=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_POOL=m

CONFIG_IP_POOL_STATISTICS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MAC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_PKTTYPE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MARK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MPORT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TIME=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RANDOM=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_PSD=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_NTH=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPV4OPTIONS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_FUZZY=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_CONDITION=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_DSCP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH_ESP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LENGTH=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TCPMSS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_STEALTH=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_REALM=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HELPER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_STATE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_CONNMARK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_CONNLIMIT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_CONNTRACK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_UNCLEAN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_STRING=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETLINK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_IPV4OPTSSTRIP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MIRROR=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TARPIT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_AMANDA=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_TALK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_H323=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_SAME=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_LOCAL=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_IRC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_QUAKE3=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_MMS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_CUSEEME=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_FTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_TFTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_PPTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_PROTO_GRE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_DSCP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MARK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_IMQ=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLASSIFY=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ROUTE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CONNMARK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TTL=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=m

CONFIG_IPV6=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_QUEUE=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_IPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_LIMIT=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_MAC=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_RT=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_OPTS=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_FRAG=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_HL=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_CONDITION=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_OWNER=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_MARK=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_IPV6HEADER=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_AHESP=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_LENGTH=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_EUI64=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_FILTER=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_REJECT=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_HL=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_LOG=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MANGLE=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_MARK=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_IMQ=m

CONFIG_ATM=y

CONFIG_ATM_CLIP=y

CONFIG_ATM_LANE=m

CONFIG_ATM_MPOA=m

CONFIG_ATM_BR2684=m

CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER=y

CONFIG_NET_SCHED=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_CBQ=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_HTB=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_CSZ=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_ATM=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_PRIO=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_RED=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_SFQ=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_TEQL=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_TBF=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_GRED=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_DSMARK=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_INGRESS=m

CONFIG_NET_QOS=y

CONFIG_NET_ESTIMATOR=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_TCINDEX=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE4=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_FW=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_U32=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP6=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_POLICE=y

CONFIG_IPSEC=m

CONFIG_IPSEC_IPIP=y

CONFIG_IPSEC_AH=y

CONFIG_IPSEC_AUTH_HMAC_MD5=y

CONFIG_IPSEC_AUTH_HMAC_SHA1=y

CONFIG_IPSEC_ESP=y

CONFIG_IPSEC_ENC_3DES=y

CONFIG_IPSEC_ALG=y

CONFIG_IPSEC_ALG_MD5=m

CONFIG_IPSEC_ALG_SHA1=m

CONFIG_IPSEC_ALG_SHA2=m

CONFIG_IPSEC_ALG_3DES=m

CONFIG_IPSEC_ALG_AES=m

CONFIG_IPSEC_ALG_BLOWFISH=m

CONFIG_IPSEC_ALG_TWOFISH=m

CONFIG_IPSEC_ALG_SERPENT=m

CONFIG_IPSEC_ALG_CAST=m

CONFIG_IPSEC_ALG_NULL=m

CONFIG_IPSEC_ALG_CRYPTOAPI=m

CONFIG_IPSEC_ALG_NON_LIBRE=y

CONFIG_IPSEC_IPCOMP=y

CONFIG_IPSEC_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_IPSEC_NAT_TRAVERSAL=y

CONFIG_PHONE=m

CONFIG_PHONE_IXJ=m

CONFIG_PHONE_IXJ_PCMCIA=m

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ADMA=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX=y

CONFIG_AEC62XX_TUNING=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX=y

CONFIG_PDC202XX_BURST=y

CONFIG_PDC202XX_FORCE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=y

CONFIG_IDE_CHIPSETS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI14XX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_QD65XX=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_MODES=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID_PDC=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID_HPT=m

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=m

CONFIG_SD_EXTRA_DEVS=40

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

CONFIG_SR_EXTRA_DEVS=2

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=m

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1740=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX=m

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_RESET_DELAY_MS=15000

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_MASK=0

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX=m

CONFIG_AIC79XX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC79XX_RESET_DELAY_MS=15000

CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_MASK=0

CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380=m

CONFIG_SCSI_G_NCR5380_PORT=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PPA=m

CONFIG_SCSI_IMM=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DMA_ADDRESSING_MODE=1

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DEFAULT_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MAX_TAGS=64

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX=m

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_DEFAULT_TAGS=4

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_MAX_TAGS=32

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_SYNC=20

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C416=m

CONFIG_SCSI_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_AHA152X=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_FDOMAIN=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_NINJA_SCSI=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_QLOGIC=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_CMP=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_AMDTP=m

CONFIG_I2O=m

CONFIG_I2O_PCI=m

CONFIG_I2O_BLOCK=m

CONFIG_I2O_LAN=m

CONFIG_I2O_SCSI=m

CONFIG_I2O_PROC=m

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_BONDING=m

CONFIG_EQUALIZER=m

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM=y

CONFIG_EL1=m

CONFIG_EL2=m

CONFIG_ELPLUS=m

CONFIG_EL16=m

CONFIG_EL3=m

CONFIG_3C515=m

CONFIG_VORTEX=m

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMC=y

CONFIG_WD80x3=m

CONFIG_ULTRA=m

CONFIG_SMC9194=m

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

CONFIG_EEPRO100=m

CONFIG_E100=m

CONFIG_8139CP=m

CONFIG_8139TOO=m

CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER=y

CONFIG_SIS900=m

CONFIG_NET_POCKET=y

CONFIG_DE600=m

CONFIG_DE620=m

CONFIG_DL2K=m

CONFIG_E1000=m

CONFIG_NS83820=m

CONFIG_SK98LIN=m

CONFIG_SK98LIN_T1=y

CONFIG_SK98LIN_T3=y

CONFIG_SK98LIN_T7=y

CONFIG_SK98LIN_T6=y

CONFIG_SK98LIN_T8=y

CONFIG_SK98LIN_T4=y

CONFIG_SK98LIN_T2=y

CONFIG_SK98LIN_T5=y

CONFIG_NET_BROADCOM=m

CONFIG_TIGON3=m

CONFIG_PLIP=m

CONFIG_PPP=m

CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK=y

CONFIG_PPP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

CONFIG_PPPOE=m

CONFIG_PPPOATM=m

CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y

CONFIG_STRIP=m

CONFIG_WAVELAN=m

CONFIG_ARLAN=m

CONFIG_AIRONET4500=m

CONFIG_AIRONET4500_NONCS=m

CONFIG_AIRONET4500_PNP=y

CONFIG_AIRONET4500_PCI=y

CONFIG_AIRONET4500_ISA=y

CONFIG_AIRONET4500_I365=y

CONFIG_AIRONET4500_PROC=m

CONFIG_AIRO=m

CONFIG_HERMES=m

CONFIG_PLX_HERMES=m

CONFIG_PCI_HERMES=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_HERMES=m

CONFIG_AIRO_CS=m

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y

CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_3C589=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_3C574=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_FMVJ18X=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PCNET=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_AXNET=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_NMCLAN=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_SMC91C92=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRC2PS=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRCOM=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRTULIP=m

CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA_RADIO=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_RAYCS=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_NETWAVE=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_WAVELAN=m

CONFIG_AIRONET4500_CS=m

CONFIG_ATM_TCP=m

CONFIG_IRDA=m

CONFIG_IRLAN=m

CONFIG_IRNET=m

CONFIG_IRCOMM=m

CONFIG_IRDA_ULTRA=y

CONFIG_IRDA_CACHE_LAST_LSAP=y

CONFIG_IRDA_FAST_RR=y

CONFIG_IRDA_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_IRTTY_SIR=m

CONFIG_IRPORT_SIR=m

CONFIG_DONGLE=y

CONFIG_ESI_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_ACTISYS_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_TEKRAM_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_GIRBIL_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_LITELINK_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_MCP2120_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_OLD_BELKIN_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_ACT200L_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_MA600_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_USB_IRDA=m

CONFIG_NSC_FIR=m

CONFIG_WINBOND_FIR=m

CONFIG_TOSHIBA_FIR=m

CONFIG_SMC_IRCC_FIR=m

CONFIG_ALI_FIR=m

CONFIG_VLSI_FIR=m

CONFIG_INPUT=m

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBDEV=m

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=m

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV=m

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=m

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_PRINTER=m

CONFIG_I2C=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=m

CONFIG_I2C_PHILIPSPAR=m

CONFIG_I2C_ELV=m

CONFIG_I2C_VELLEMAN=m

CONFIG_I2C_PPORT=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF=m

CONFIG_I2C_ELEKTOR=m

CONFIG_I2C_PCFEPP=m

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

CONFIG_I2C_PROC=m

CONFIG_BUSMOUSE=m

CONFIG_ATIXL_BUSMOUSE=m

CONFIG_LOGIBUSMOUSE=m

CONFIG_MS_BUSMOUSE=m

CONFIG_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_PSMOUSE=y

CONFIG_82C710_MOUSE=m

CONFIG_PC110_PAD=m

CONFIG_MK712_MOUSE=m

CONFIG_AMD_RNG=m

CONFIG_INTEL_RNG=m

CONFIG_AMD_PM768=m

CONFIG_NVRAM=m

CONFIG_RTC=m

CONFIG_DTLK=m

CONFIG_R3964=m

CONFIG_APPLICOM=m

CONFIG_AGP=m

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_AGP_I810=y

CONFIG_AGP_VIA=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD_8151=y

CONFIG_AGP_SIS=y

CONFIG_AGP_ALI=y

CONFIG_DRM=y

CONFIG_DRM_NEW=y

CONFIG_DRM_TDFX=m

CONFIG_DRM_R128=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_SERIAL_CS=m

CONFIG_SYNCLINK_CS=m

CONFIG_MWAVE=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_PMS=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BWQCAM=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CQCAM=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_W9966=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA_PP=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA_USB=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5249=m

CONFIG_TUNER_3036=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_STRADIS=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_BUZ=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_DC10=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_LML33=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZR36120=m

CONFIG_RADIO_CADET=m

CONFIG_RADIO_RTRACK=m

CONFIG_RADIO_RTRACK2=m

CONFIG_RADIO_AZTECH=m

CONFIG_RADIO_GEMTEK=m

CONFIG_RADIO_GEMTEK_PCI=m

CONFIG_RADIO_MAXIRADIO=m

CONFIG_RADIO_MAESTRO=m

CONFIG_RADIO_SF16FMI=m

CONFIG_RADIO_TERRATEC=m

CONFIG_RADIO_TRUST=m

CONFIG_RADIO_TYPHOON=m

CONFIG_RADIO_TYPHOON_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_RADIO_ZOLTRIX=m

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_QUOTA=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO=y

CONFIG_SUPERMOUNT=m

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR_SHARING=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR_USER=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR_TRUSTED=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_FAT_FS=m

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=m

CONFIG_UMSDOS_FS=m

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=m

CONFIG_CRAMFS=m

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=m

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_MINIX_FS=m

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT=y

CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR_SHARING=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR_USER=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR_TRUSTED=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=m

CONFIG_UDF_RW=y

CONFIG_CODA_FS=m

CONFIG_INTERMEZZO_FS=m

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

CONFIG_NFSD_ACL=y

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_SMB_FS=m

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_REMOTE="cp437"

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=m

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=m

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=m

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FB_LOGO_GENTOO=y

CONFIG_FB_RIVA=m

CONFIG_FB_CLGEN=m

CONFIG_FB_PM2=m

CONFIG_FB_PM3=m

CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000=m

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_VGA16=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_FB_SIS=m

CONFIG_FB_SIS_300=y

CONFIG_FB_SIS_315=y

CONFIG_FB_3DFX=m

CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1=m

CONFIG_FBCON_MFB=m

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB8=y

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB16=y

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB24=y

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB32=y

CONFIG_FBCON_VGA_PLANES=m

CONFIG_FBCON_FONTS=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_SOUND=m

CONFIG_SOUND_BT878=m

CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI=m

CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI_FM=y

CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI_FMIO=388

CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI_FMIO=388

CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI_CM8738=y

CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI_SPDIFLOOP=y

CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI_SPEAKERS=2

CONFIG_SOUND_EMU10K1=m

CONFIG_MIDI_EMU10K1=y

CONFIG_SOUND_ES1370=m

CONFIG_SOUND_ES1371=m

CONFIG_SOUND_ICH=m

CONFIG_SOUND_TRIDENT=m

CONFIG_SOUND_VIA82CXXX=m

CONFIG_MIDI_VIA82CXXX=y

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS=m

CONFIG_SOUND_VMIDI=m

CONFIG_SOUND_SB=m

CONFIG_SOUND_AWE32_SYNTH=m

CONFIG_SOUND_OPL3SA1=m

CONFIG_SOUND_OPL3SA2=m

CONFIG_SOUND_YMFPCI=m

CONFIG_SOUND_YMFPCI_LEGACY=y

CONFIG_SOUND_TVMIXER=m

CONFIG_USB=m

CONFIG_USB_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH=y

CONFIG_USB_LONG_TIMEOUT=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_UHCI=m

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_ALT=m

CONFIG_USB_OHCI=m

CONFIG_USB_AUDIO=m

CONFIG_USB_EMI26=m

CONFIG_USB_MIDI=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT=y

CONFIG_USB_ACM=m

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

CONFIG_USB_KBD=m

CONFIG_USB_MOUSE=m

CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK=m

CONFIG_USB_WACOM=m

CONFIG_USB_DC2XX=m

CONFIG_USB_MDC800=m

CONFIG_USB_SCANNER=m

CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK=m

CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI=m

CONFIG_USB_IBMCAM=m

CONFIG_USB_OV511=m

CONFIG_USB_PWC=m

CONFIG_USB_SE401=m

CONFIG_USB_STV680=m

CONFIG_USB_VICAM=m

CONFIG_USB_USBVISION=m

CONFIG_USB_DSBR=m

CONFIG_USB_DABUSB=m

CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS=m

CONFIG_USB_RTL8150=m

CONFIG_USB_KAWETH=m

CONFIG_USB_CATC=m

CONFIG_USB_CDCETHER=m

CONFIG_USB_USBNET=m

CONFIG_USB_USS720=m

CONFIG_USB_RIO500=m

CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD=m

CONFIG_USB_TIGL=m

CONFIG_USB_BRLVGER=m

CONFIG_USB_LCD=m

CONFIG_BLUEZ=m

CONFIG_BLUEZ_L2CAP=m

CONFIG_BLUEZ_SCO=m

CONFIG_BLUEZ_RFCOMM=m

CONFIG_BLUEZ_RFCOMM_TTY=y

CONFIG_BLUEZ_BNEP=m

CONFIG_BLUEZ_BNEP_MC_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BLUEZ_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BLUEZ_HCIUSB=m

CONFIG_BLUEZ_USB_SCO=y

CONFIG_BLUEZ_USB_ZERO_PACKET=y

CONFIG_BLUEZ_HCIUART=m

CONFIG_BLUEZ_HCIUART_H4=y

CONFIG_BLUEZ_HCIUART_BCSP=y

CONFIG_BLUEZ_HCIUART_BCSP_TXCRC=y

CONFIG_BLUEZ_HCIDTL1=m

CONFIG_BLUEZ_HCIBT3C=m

CONFIG_BLUEZ_HCIBLUECARD=m

CONFIG_BLUEZ_HCIBTUART=m

CONFIG_BLUEZ_HCIVHCI=m

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=m

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_QSORT=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CUSTOM=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_ACL_MAXTRIES=4

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_ACL_TIMEOUT=30

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_PROC=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_PROC_USERGROUP=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_PROC_GID=4500

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_LINK=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_FIFO=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CHROOT=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CHROOT_MOUNT=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CHROOT_DOUBLE=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CHROOT_PIVOT=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CHROOT_CHDIR=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CHROOT_CHMOD=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CHROOT_FCHDIR=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CHROOT_MKNOD=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CHROOT_SHMAT=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CHROOT_UNIX=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CHROOT_FINDTASK=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CHROOT_NICE=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CHROOT_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CHROOT_CAPS=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_DMESG=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_RANDPID=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_RANDNET=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_RANDID=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_RANDSRC=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_RANDPING=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_FLOODTIME=10

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_FLOODBURST=4

```

(Using tip https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=58078 for this .config post   :Cool:  thanks beowulf+duff!!)

----------

## SmegTheLight

There is also MPPE & MPPC patches from http://www.polbox.com/h/hs001/

I am running a patched 2.4.19 kernel here, but if I recall, I was able to patch it into 2.4.20 without problems.

This gives you both the proprietary encryption and compression.  I use it for my dial up and PPTP server at the office - works great.

----------

## runt

Ok, I re-emerged the gentoo 2.4.20 r5 sources and MPPE works fine now.  Just had to compile all ppp support as modules.

----------

## Jaxom

I've read through the majority of what's here.  I have VPN halfway working, but every time I try to connect with a win2k workstation I get 

```
The local computer does not support the required encryption type
```

then bumps it off.

Ideas, suggestioins?  I'm at a total loss here and it's driving me nuts.  This is actually for a client and it's either make it work with gentoo or go to redhat or worse yet, windows 2000.  And I can tell with the way they are that if I can't make it work under gentoo, they aren't going to want to take another linux chance and Linux will loose a user.

----------

## StinkyLou

Jaxom,

 *Quote:*   

> This is actually for a client and it's either make it work with gentoo or go to redhat or worse yet, windows 2000. And I can tell with the way they are that if I can't make it work under gentoo, they aren't going to want to take another linux chance and Linux will loose a user.

 

I've been tasked to do the same thing starting in a couple of weeks.   If you could post your results/sucesses, you'd really be helping me (and the community) out.

Thanks!

----------

## arkepp

Lets see if I got this right (from my own experience), using gentoo-sources 2.4.20-r6

If you compile all the PPP stuff into the kernel ppp_mppe.o is still compiled, but never installed into /lib/modules/... (and you can't use the ppp_mppe.o file that is placed in /usr/src/linux)

If you select all the PPP stuff as modules (there is no options for MPPE, neither in menuconfig nor in the resulting .config file) then ppp_mppe.o is compiled and installed correctly.

Does this agree with other people's experiences? Do people think this is a bug or not?

----------

